# Best route to Spanish Med in January



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Came back from Spain in March this year via Milau, was thinking of going back that way in a week or two via Clermont Ferrand. What do people think, is it the best non toll route South?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Might help if you said where you were travelling to in Spain and where from eh ? But as general guide at this time of year dont stray too far from autoroutes or N or A roads as usually good refuge there if weather turns bad.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Personally,I would go via Irun,up the 121a to Pampalona and either Valencia, skirting Zaragosa or to Madrid via the C101, N11 and N111,missing Soria.
I used these routes regularly throughout the years, summer and winter, when I was trucking and very rarely were there any problems.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Agree with Graham, follow the truck routes and you won't go far wrong, or run out of road width/height.

We did a cross-country run one year, Santander, Palancia, Valladolid, Segovia, Madrid, Albacete, Alicante then El Campello. Great scenery and a lovely drive, we got to El Campello in the evening. Wouldn't recommend it for a motorhome though, we had the Movano van and our 4-wheel trailer.

Peter


----------



## gkp107 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have used A75 through Clermont 3 times this year on the way to visit my daughter in Perpignan. Keep and eye out for the weather as it goes over 3500 ft in some places. There is a good free stopover point about 2 miles from the motorway near Vierzon. Free electric and water/ disposal as the barrier had been knicked down . If it has been fixed it was 5 euros. It is in the village of Mery-sur-Cher. (Put 18100 in your satnav).
Also good site at Millau,camping Les Deux Rivieries .12100


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*site of `aire*



gkp107 said:


> I have used A75 through Clermont 3 times this year on the way to visit my daughter in Perpignan. Keep and eye out for the weather as it goes over 3500 ft in some places. There is a good free stopover point about 2 miles from the motorway near Vierzon. Free electric and water/ disposal as the barrier had been knicked down . If it has been fixed it was 5 euros. It is in the village of Mery-sur-Cher. (Put 18100 in your satnav).
> Also good site at Millau,camping Les Deux Rivieries .12100


The aire is at

Chemin Lucien Bonneau / Grands Prés de Méry / La Forêt / Les Petits Prés de Méry

See below.

TM


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I always prefer the Western route in Winter, via Bordeaux and crossing at Irun. Will be off ourselves on the 8th Jan..


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

There's another aire 1 hour south of Clermont at La Chapelle Laurent (take exit 25, St Poncy, from A75; it's about 15-20 minutes off the motorway).

Having said that, we wouldn't risk the A75 in January, they get very heavy snow up there, and the A75 is like a switchback.

We go via Clermont and La Chapelle in Spring, summer and Autumn because we have a friend who lives there, but we wouldn't risk it in the winter. We're heading off to Portugal again later this month, and we'll go Rouen, Tours, Bordeaux, Bayonne, Irun then Burgos and Salamanca. If you're going to the med, you'd be better cutting across from Irun through Zaragoza.


----------

